# What motor oil do you guys use?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Like the title says, what motor oil do you prefer?

Personally, I use Royal Purple synthetic. It has a completly clear base stock, so it is colored purple so the non-educated will not be worried about it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Mobil 1 Synthetic 10W-40


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Walmart special oil. Whatever is cheapest.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Walmart special oil. Whatever is cheapest.











My car cost $800, no need to go crazy on the oil.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Penrite! Nice n thick, my poor commy needs the good stuff, especially when im behindbthe wheel lol, burnout vids soon!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Like Naturalfork cheapest that meets the requirements of my car.


----------



## Thule (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought 5 liters 10W40 from something like Walmart for about €40/$50. They buy their stuff from the more expensive brand "Statoil", who would charge me €90/$120. I change oil i the car every 10.000 km/6.250 miles instead of the recomended 15.000 km/9.400 miles. Hope my Toyota will last forever.


----------

